# Two Tone Wood Staining.



## Wander1037 (Feb 7, 2009)

​Hello, I was wondering is any one had any advice on two tone staining. 

I have no experience with staining or woodworking, except having built my own book shelf out of spare materials from remoldeling my stair case. The stair case was done professionally. 

The Book Case is made of Red Oak on all external surfaces. I would like to stain it two diffrent colors. 
A light stain with a design and a dark stain for the background. I have a pretty good ideal on the colors, with some advice from sherman williams. I would like a dark field becuase it matches the funiture and the wooden floors.

I need help on the execution. I am suprisingly have a hard time finding designs or instructions online. If there is any advice on choosing or making a design or instructions on how to do this, I would be very greatful.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I really don't understand your question. Does this pertain to being on the same panel, or piece of wood?


----------



## Wander1037 (Feb 7, 2009)

​Yes on the same piece of wood. 

I would like to have a design in a light color and the background in a dark color. 

Kinda like drawing a star on the wood in a light color, and the rest of the wood being a dark color, as if it was night. 

So I have a golden honey color stain for the light and a red oak color stain for the dark.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't think you could ever get a clean edge.


----------



## Wander1037 (Feb 7, 2009)

​I hope that's not the case. I'm trying to find away to do it. I'm hoping someone has done it before.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

You need to do some tests.

I would try marking the outline with a razor knife to stop
the bleed over.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Wander,
I understand what you want. The only thing I can think of would be to get the wood ready to finish, sand, tack rag, etc. Mask off the background and leave your star(s) unmasked. Use blue 3M painter's tape. Make sure it is tight around the exposure. I would rub the tape with a paint stirring stick lightly to make sure the edge is down good. Then, I would pick a finish (varnish, lacquer, etc) and mix in a little of your golden stain. Try it on a scrap first to get the color where you want it. Then, I would spray the stars with your tinted finish and do it in several light coats. You could sand very lightly in between coats, but don't sand the edges of the tape. Once you get several coats on, pull the tape and let it sit for a few days. Then I would go ahead and stain the background, just overlapping the edges of the stars and then wiping it off the stars right away. It shouldn't stick to the stars. Once the stain dries overnight, then go ahead and spray a few more coats of finish (clear with no stain tint this time) over the whole thing. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

